# how to make a fish tank



## hannah (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello, I found an easy tut on how to make ur own fish tank. It is in www.bigedu.org under "aquarium" in the section of crafts.

lol :!:


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice find hannah, is always good to have multiple ways to do something. The more methods we have the better chance it may work for us.


----------

